# In between the rain the pups had some fun... growing up so fast..



## Photo Lady (Mar 31, 2022)

They are really a handful but they are all coming along fine... just so much pure energy.. x's three... they love when i watch them with the camera.. very frustrating because they rarely stand still .. but when they do i gotcha... well sometimes just my collie..lol




..


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 31, 2022)

Lovely dog shots.....


----------



## otherprof (Mar 31, 2022)

Photo Lady said:


> They are really a handful but they are all coming along fine... just so much pure energy.. x's three... they love when i watch them with the camera.. very frustrating because they rarely stand still .. but when they do i gotcha... well sometimes just my collie..lolView attachment 255040View attachment 255041.. View attachment 255038View attachment 255039


Keep’em coming!


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 31, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Lovely dog shots.....


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 31, 2022)

otherprof said:


> Keep’em coming!


thank you... i will


----------



## Robshoots (Mar 31, 2022)

Very nice.  I like the second one in particular.  The lighting and perspective are nice.  They are all very cute.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 31, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> Very nice.  I like the second one in particular.  The lighting and perspective are nice.  They are all very cute.


thank you..i liked that one best too..


----------



## slat (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice shots. Nice looking dogs.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 3, 2022)

slat said:


> Nice shots. Nice looking dogs.


thank you


----------



## CherylL (Apr 5, 2022)

I like how the light falls on the second photo.  Lively bunch!


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 6, 2022)

Wonderful!


----------



## Winona (Apr 24, 2022)

Beautiful. Are these new Dobermans? Or the ones you had 1-2 years ago?


----------



## Space Face (Apr 25, 2022)

Coming on a treat.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 25, 2022)

Winona said:


> Beautiful. Are these new Dobermans? Or the ones you had 1-2 years ago?


we lost our 12 year old collie 2021 AND lost our doberman girl memorial weekend 2021 .. we were lost without them so was Luke our 7 YR old dobie.. so we bought 2 dobie pups and a collie pup shortly after.. this is the girls...now 11 months..black girl... 9 months red girl.. and collie girl is 13 months..thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 25, 2022)

updated photos of pups


----------

